# Making a Seam Ripper



## Daris (Apr 16, 2012)

Here is a Seam Ripper that I made recently. It turned out great. Check out my video below and I have a more detailed entry over at my other site on woodlogger.com


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjJa9fnJXyc


----------

